

Apple seemingly attempts to determine location when location services turned off - chrisgagne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1D7iLXPlLE&feature=youtu.be

======
chrisgagne
Apple's help text says "You can also turn Location Services off altogether by
deselecting Enable Location Services in the Privacy pane of Security & Privacy
preferences. However, here's a video showing that although Location Services
are turned off, Apple's com.apple.geod (their location services daemon) is
still active and attempting to communicate with gsp-ssl.ls.apple.com. It's
blocked from doing so by Little Snitch, whose Network Monitor is showing all
of these attempts. This is on Mac Os 10.10.2.

